
7-zip compromised - madao
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/12/popular_zip_tool_7zip_pwned_pain_flows_to_top_security_software_tools/
======
tracker1
Is the issue with the lzma library, specific implementations, or the 7-Zip
windows GUI that utilizes 7z/lzma as an archive option.

Will need to update my desktop install(s) now...

